# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  थायराइड स्टीम्यूलेटिंग हार्मोन ब्लड टेस्ट||

## Apurv Sharma

टीसीएच एक बहुत ही महत्वपूर्ण जाँच है जिस के द्वारा हम थाइरोइड का पता लगा सकते है| वेह टीसीएच ही है जरिए पता लगता है| कि थायराइड ग्रंथि सही ढंग से काम कर रही है या नहीं। थायराइड ग्रंथि गले सामने व निचले हिस्से में होती है। टीसीएच का निर्माण पीयूषिका ग्रंथि के द्वारा होता है। मटर के दाने के आकार की यह ग्रंथि मस्तिष्क के आधार पर स्थित होती है।   

जब थायराइड ग्रंथि पर्याप्त थायराइड हार्मोन का निर्माण नही करती है तो उस अवस्था को हाइपोथायराइडिज्म कहते है। पीयूषिका ग्रंथि थायराइड को उत्तेजक बनाने व निर्माण बढ़ाने के लिए एक बार में अधिक मात्रा में टीसीएच का निर्माण करती है। यदि पीयूषिका ग्रंथि ठीक से काम  नहीं करती है तो हो सकता है टीसीएच का निर्माण कम मात्रा में हो जिसे हाइपोथायराडिज्म की समस्या भी हो सकती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

* टीसीएच :-

*

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*टीसीएच के कार्य :-* 

यदि थायराइड ग्रंथि ज्यादा मात्रा में थायराइड हार्मोन का निर्माण करती है तो इसे हाइपरथायराइडिज्म कहते हैं। पीयूषिका ग्रंथि एक बार में कम टीसीएच का निर्माण करती है तो थायराइड हार्मोन्स द्वारा थायराइड के निर्माण में भी कमी आ जाती है। टीसीएच के कारण थायराइड ग्रंथि दो हार्मोन का निर्माण करती है। पहला है ट्राईओडोथाइरोनाइ   (T3) थाइरोक्सीन(T4)।  टी3 व टी4 हार्मोन शरीर के मेटाबॉलिज्म का नियंत्रण करते हैं। 


ट्राईओडोथाइरोनाइ   (T3) थाइरोक्सीन(T4) हार्मोन की जरूरत मस्तिष्क के सामन्य विकास के लिए जरूरी है, खासकर जीवन के पहले तीन साल के दौरान।  जिस बच्चे की थायराइड ग्रंथि पर्याप्त मात्रा में थायराइड हार्मोन का निर्माण नहीं करती है वे दिमागी रुप से कमजोर हो सकते है। बड़े बच्चों में भी सामान्य रुप से विकास के लिए थायराइड हार्मोन जरूरी है। टीसीएच की जांच टी3 व टी4  की जांच के समय ही की जाती है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*क्यों जरुरी है टीसीएच जांच :-   

*

थायराइड ग्रंथि ठीक से काम कर रही है या नहीं यह पता लगाने के लिए।हाइपोथायराइडिज्म के कारण वजन बढ़ने,थकान, शुष्क त्*वचा, रोजनावृत्ति की समस्या।हाइपोथायराइडिज्म में वजन घटना, हृदय गति बढ़ना, गर्मी अधिक लगना, रोजनोवृत्ति में अनियमितता।हाइपोथायराइडिज्म व हाइपरथायराइडिज्म की समस्या किस वजह से यह जानने के लिए टीसीएच जांच जरूरी है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*कैसे होती है* *टीसीएच* *जांच :-**

*

सर्व प्रथम रोगी के बांह के ऊपरी हिस्से पर एक एलास्टिक बैंड बांधते है जिससे रक्त का बहाव रुक जाता है। उसके बाद सुई के जरिए नसों से रक्त निकाल लिया जाता है।फिर सुई को एल्कोहल से साफ किया जाता है|सुई को नस में डालते हैं। जरूरत होने पर एक से ज्यादा सुई भी हो सकती है।सुई से एक ट्यूब जुड़ा हुआ होगा जिसमें निकाला गया ब्*लड सैंपल जमा होता है।ब्लड सैंपल लेने के बाद बांह पर बंधे एलास्टिक बैंड को खोल देते हैं।सुई को नसों से निकालते वक्त उस जगह को कॉटन से थोड़ी देर तक दबा कर रखते हैं।

----------

